# Where can I get a cap like this?



## JJones (Jun 3, 2006)

---


----------



## colormust (Jun 3, 2006)

i acually have one of those....i got it at Target


----------



## JJones (Jun 3, 2006)

-


----------



## tracie (Jun 3, 2006)

I have a few similar to that that I got from pac sun...you could try a surf inspired/skate shop?

becker surf has some too, http://beckersurf.com/ProductDetails...gro  up_id=125


----------



## JJones (Jun 3, 2006)

---


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 4, 2006)

i see hats like that style all the time, try somewhere like hot topic (they have a lot of great hats, and are online), or any "trendy" store. i don't know of any by name in germany, where it says you're from, but h&m might even have one...


----------



## JJones (Jun 4, 2006)

---


----------



## MakeupISart (Jun 4, 2006)

i got one just like that at urban outfitters


----------



## kimmy (Jun 6, 2006)

i have a camo one and a black one like that. they're fun to spice up with band patches and stuff. i made a patch with my boyfriend's band logo on it and put it on the black one and his other guitarist rocks that thing all over the damn place.

i got the black one at the Electric Chair for 10$ and the camo one at Dee-Lux for like 7$ i think. Hot Topic is infested with them, but their's are more expensive and usually have a band logo on them.

PM me if you're interested in a custom purchase still, i'll hook you up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps. if you look on eBay, search for "cadet hats," they started off as a military issue thing. it's what they give you in basic so they call them "cadet hats"


----------

